# Connexion impossible à iMessage et FaceTime



## Zidakani (4 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Je n'arrive plus à me connecter à iMessage et FaceTime sur Mac alors que je suis connecté sur iPhone. Je me connecte à iCloud sur Safari sans problème. 
Voir capture d'écran pour iMessage. Après plusieurs essais infructueux, iMessage me force à changer de mot de passe iCloud.
J'ai redémarré mon iPhone comme proposé dans l'aide de Apple sans succès.
Avez-vous un conseil à me donner ?
Merci


----------



## pickwick (5 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
1) fermez la session iCloud complètement sur iPhone et Mac,
2) à partir du Mac, aller sur le site Apple pour manager votre identifiant Apple
3) vérifier que toutes vos données de contact et de double authentification sont correctes et changer le mot de passe de votre identifiant Apple et si vous avez déjà une adresse en xxxxx@me.com ou xxxxx@icloud.com, profitez en pour changer votre identifiant Apple (s'il n'est pas déjà comme cela, par exemple s'il est en Gmail ou Outlook)
4) dans les préférences systèmes du Mac, reconnectez vous à iCloud avec vos nouvelles données (nouveau mot de passe et peut être aussi nouvel ID)
5) idem sur iPhone, dans Réglages, paramètres iMessages
6) connectez vous à iMessage avec votre iPhone et cocher la possibilité d'utiliser l'ID Apple
7) aller sur le Mac et dans Messages  et ses préférences pour vous connecter avec l'ID Apple et verifier que le numero de téléphone y est bien arrivé aussi et que vous avez coché la synchronisation iCloud

Bon courage


----------



## Zidakani (9 Mai 2022)

Bonjour
Un grand merci pour votre aide. J'ai suivi la procédure et cela à bien marché.
Cependant un nouveau problème est apparu. Mon dossier "documents" est vide sur mon Mac et pas dans iCloud avec safari. Mes icônes de bureau ont aussi disparues.
Je suis enseignant et j'y ai mis tous mes documents de travail. Pour l'instant, je me dépanne avec une sauvegarde de mes documents sur clé usb. J'aimerais bien que mes documents se télécharge à partir du icloud sur mon Mac comme avant. Or je ne peut plus les télécharger sur mon Mac. L'icone du petit nuage est inactive.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Cordialement


----------



## Zidakani (9 Mai 2022)

Désolé fausse alerte. 
Mes documents se téléchargent de nouveau. 
C'est l'icône de téléchargement inactive qui m'a inquiété.
Un grand merci pour votre aide


----------

